# Weekly competition 2011-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' R' U2
*2. *U2 R U2 R' F R' F R2
*3. *R' U2 F U F R' U R2 U
*4. *U R F2 U' R F U2 R2
*5. *R' F2 R F' R' U2 R' F R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' D2 L' D' U' B U' F' U R2 D2 F2 L2 D' F R B' R'
*2. *U R D B' L' U R2 U L2 D2 B' R2 B' R B D2 U L
*3. *D2 R D' B' D2 B2 L2 R F' D B R' B' L D F2 R U
*4. *D' R U R' U2 B2 F' D' R' D' R U2 R B L F D2 F'
*5. *B L' R B2 R' D' R D' B F U2 B L2 F2 D B' L2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 L R' Uw' Rw' B Rw R2 B2 Rw2 Uw Rw' F2 D' Uw2 Rw U' B2 Rw F2 D' B' F2 L' Rw U Rw' D Rw2 D' Fw U L2 Rw2 R U L R2 F2 U
*2. *D' U2 F' R' D U2 Fw' Rw D B F' Rw2 D' Uw2 U Rw2 U2 L2 Rw2 U L B' F' R2 U Rw' R' Uw2 R' B R F2 Rw2 Uw2 L R' Uw U' L Fw2
*3. *Uw R2 F' L U2 Fw2 R D2 Uw' F2 Rw D2 Uw' U' L D' Rw2 F D' Rw' R F' Uw Fw R F2 Uw2 U' R' Fw F' L2 Rw R2 U F' Rw2 Fw D Uw'
*4. *D' Uw2 U2 R2 B2 F2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F L2 Rw2 Uw2 F R B2 D' F D U' Fw2 D R U' L2 Rw2 F2 L Uw R2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw Fw2 D B' Fw D2 L'
*5. *Uw F L' Fw2 F' U' R' F Uw' B2 R B Fw2 L' R' F2 R B L2 D Uw F' D U2 L' R' F U2 R' U Fw2 U L D' B' Uw' U' B F' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 L B2 Rw Uw' R2 F' Uw U Bw' L B' D2 L' R' D' Dw2 L' Rw' Uw U2 L F2 Uw U Fw' D2 Lw' U B' Fw2 R2 Dw L B D2 L2 U' Bw2 D' Lw R' Fw2 Rw R2 Bw' U2 Fw Uw' F2 D R B2 Fw' F' Rw D' R Uw B2
*2. *L2 Bw2 Lw R F' L Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 B Dw2 Lw' R D R D Dw L Rw2 R2 Uw' Bw' F L Lw R D' L2 F2 L2 Lw2 R' U B2 Bw D Dw2 Uw' U R U' B D2 L' R F' Dw2 B' F2 R Uw' Lw D Fw2 Lw2 B Lw2 U' L
*3. *D Lw' U2 L2 B' Bw Uw2 Fw' U Rw' B2 Bw Fw' Uw' L Rw' F' Dw U' Fw Uw B' F Lw' Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' U' B' Dw' Lw2 U' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw Bw Dw2 U2 Lw B Dw2 Uw Bw2 Dw' Fw' D' Fw Uw Lw Fw' D' Bw F2 Lw' Uw U
*4. *Bw' Fw L2 F D Lw R2 Uw L2 Rw' Bw F Dw' Uw' L2 Bw2 Uw2 L' D2 U' B Bw D' F U F2 D' Uw' U B' Fw2 D' Bw Uw2 F Dw2 L' F' Dw2 L' R' Uw' U Lw Uw2 Bw2 R' D' Uw U' Lw2 U Rw Fw2 Uw U R' Dw2 U2 L2
*5. *L Bw' Fw2 L2 U' L' D L B2 Bw D' U L' R' Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw Bw' D U2 L2 R Dw2 U2 Fw F U2 F' L2 Lw D' Lw' Uw' Lw D Dw' R' U' B' Fw R' Uw' R Bw' F L Fw2 Lw' Rw2 B Bw2 Dw' U' B' Fw2 D2 Uw U Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *R U2 3F2 3U 2U2 2B' 3U2 U2 B 3U2 3F' 2D2 F' 2L2 3F F2 2U U 2L' B 2B2 U2 F' D B' 2B2 2F U' 2F2 L' 2F' U2 R 3U' B F R 3F' L 2L2 R' 2D 2F 2L B2 2B 2D 2U 2R2 2F' R' 3F2 F 2R' B' 2B2 2F' D2 3R 2D2 2F 2D 2B 3U' 2U' 2F2 2R2 R2 F2 3R' 3U2 2R' 2D' 2F' U 2L2 B' R2 B' 2D'
*2. *B 2B' 3F' 2D 3U2 2U L 2R' D 2D 2L2 R2 2F' 2L' D' L 2F2 2R' 2B2 3R2 3F L' 2L 3R 3F2 2U 3F F U 2R 2D2 3R 2D 3U 2U' 2L2 3R' 2F' L U' B 2B 2D' F 2L 2F' D 3U2 L2 B2 2R' R' D' B' 2U' 2L' 2B' 3U 3R 2B' D' 2B F D2 2D' L' 2B' 3U' 2B' L2 D 3F 2U' 2F R' 2F F D2 2D 2F2
*3. *D 3R 3F D2 2D' 2F' R' F' 3R 2F 2D2 L2 2L' 2R2 2F2 U2 L2 3R' 2R 2F 2D2 R2 3U 3F 2F2 D2 3U2 U2 L2 3U 2U B' 3F D R2 3F2 2D B' 2L' 3U B 3F' U' 2B2 2R 2U 2L' 2U' 3F R' 2D 2B F' 3U2 2U2 F 2D2 2F2 L' 2F' 2D2 U2 3R 3U2 2U' 2L' 2U2 2B' U2 2R2 D' 2B' 2U' 2F2 3U 2R2 R' B2 L 3F'
*4. *L2 2D2 3U2 2R2 F' 3R 2D U' F2 2R' B' D' R2 2F' 3R2 2B2 3F 2L 3U 2B' F 2D2 3F2 2F2 2U2 3R2 D 3U2 L 2U2 2F' F D 2L2 2U 2R2 2F2 R' F 3U2 2R' 2D' L2 2U' L R' 2U 3F2 F2 R 3U2 2U U' 3R2 R' 2F' 2L 3U 2U' 2F D' 3U2 R2 D' 2R R 2B 2F' F' 3R R2 F' L2 R2 3U 2L' F2 2D2 2U2 L'
*5. *D' 2D' U' 2F2 D' 2F 2R2 3U' U' 2F D' 2L' 2F' L 3R B' 2R' D' 2U' L2 R' B 3F 2F' D 2R' F 2U 2L' 2R2 2B2 3F' 2F' L2 3U' 2F2 3U2 3R 3F U 2F2 F2 D' 3R 2D' 3F' D2 2R 2D U R2 2B2 2F' R' F' 2U 2B' L2 2R' 2D' 3F2 F2 D' 2U2 2F2 L' 2B R2 2D2 2U2 F' U2 L2 D2 2U2 2R2 2D' 2R2 B2 3U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 2L 2D' L2 3L2 R' 3D2 3U2 B2 2R2 B' 2F' L 3L2 B' 3L2 3D' 3U2 3F 3U' 2F' 2U' F 3R' D' 3U 2B F' 3R' 3U' 3F' 2D2 U 3B' 3F L' 2L 3R' 2R B2 3D' F 3R2 3D2 2L2 U' 2B' F' 2D' 3U' R' U 2B' L2 2L' 2R2 3F2 2D 2F' 2D' U' 2F' 3D2 U' 3B' L' D' 3D2 3U 2U2 U2 2L 2R' 2B' U2 3B' 2R D' 3B2 D' 3D' L' 3L 3R R 2U' 2B 3L' 2U 3B' 3U2 2L' F' 2D 3D 3R2 2R2 B' U2 3B2
*2. *3F R' 3U2 2U2 3R2 2R2 D2 3D 3U 2U2 2B2 3B 2F2 2L 2R' B F 3L2 3D L 2F2 D2 3U' 2B' F' D2 2D' U 3B 3F2 D2 3D' 2B 3F2 F' L 3L 3R R' 3U2 2F2 3U2 2U' 3R 2R' R D2 3B2 2D' 3B2 3D2 3R2 R 2D2 3D2 2U B L 2D' 3U2 2L' 3L' 2R' R 2F' F2 U' 2L' 3U 2L B 2B 3B2 3F' 2R2 B 3F 3U2 U 2B' 3B 2D2 L2 B2 3B 2R 3D' 2L2 D' 3U' 3F 2F2 3D' 2U2 3F2 U B' 2B' 3F 2D'
*3. *U 3L R' 3F2 R2 D 2U2 3L2 3U2 L 2F' R2 2B2 3L 2D' 3D' 2F2 D' 2F' 3D2 2U2 3L 3D' 3B2 2D 2U' 2L2 F' 2U2 3F2 3U2 2B2 3B' 3F' 2U 2L' 3B 2L U2 F' D' B' U2 3B' 2L' 3U B2 3F2 2D' 3D' 3U' U2 3B 3L R2 3F 2R' 3D' 2U2 U F' 2D 3D 3U 2L2 2B2 3B2 2D' U 3B' 2U2 2F 3D L2 D2 2L2 3R 2R 2U 2R D2 3U2 3L' 2D 3D' U2 2R' 2D' 3D2 2R2 3U' R2 D' 2U' U 3B 3F 2D' 3D' 3F
*4. *2B 3R 2B2 L 3L2 3R' 3D 2U2 3F2 2D2 B' 2F' F 2L' R D' 2U' 3L' 2U2 3L' 2B' 3B 2F' U B2 U' 2L' 3L' D' 3D U 3R2 2D 3R2 2R2 3U2 2F' R2 F' 2L 3F 3L' R2 3B 2F2 F2 2R R' 2D F D' 3R' B D 3U 2L 2R2 R2 2B 3F2 2F2 2D' 2U' R 3F2 3R' 2B 3R 2R2 2U' 3B2 L2 2R2 R 3U' 2U2 U2 3F 3D B2 F' 3R' 2U2 3B 3F 2F2 3L' 3R' R' 2D2 2L D' 3R B' 2F 3D2 R2 3D2 3U U'
*5. *2D2 3D2 U F2 2U2 3B 2F' 3R2 2B 3R 3F2 2F' 2U2 3F 2D 3R 2R2 3U2 L' 3F' F' 3L' D2 F 2D2 2L' B 2B 2L' 2R' R 3B 3D 2L2 3F 2L' U 2F' 3R D' B2 R' 2F2 F2 3D 3L' 2F 2D2 U 2R U2 2F2 F R' 3U 2U U2 F 2D B L2 R 2F2 3U2 2F 3D' F' L' 3D2 3B2 F2 U2 L2 2R2 3D' U2 2L' B2 3F' 2R 2B2 3F2 2F 3U 2B 2F' F' 3U 3R B2 2U' 2L2 3R2 2D 3U2 3R2 2D' B' F' 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' R' U F' R U2 R2 F'
*2. *R' F2 U2 R F U2 F U' F
*3. *F2 R' U F2 R2 F' U' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F L' D' B U F2 L' D L U2 L' U' L' R D F L'
*2. *B D2 B' U' B2 U2 R D' F' U F2 L2 B2 R2 F D' L2
*3. *B' L B2 R2 F' D' F D R' D2 B2 D' L R D' L2 D2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U2 Fw D B' Fw' R2 Uw' R D' Uw Rw' Uw Fw' D B2 Fw U F L2 Rw Uw2 Fw Rw2 F D R Fw D Uw L' D' L' Rw' B2 D2 Uw B2 Fw2 F'
*2. *B Uw B2 R B2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 U2 R' Uw2 F' D R' B2 D' F L2 R' D2 Uw2 B' Uw' B F2 R D' F U' F' R2
*3. *Rw B2 F' Uw2 U2 R2 D Uw' U R2 U2 Fw2 D2 L2 F' R2 Uw2 L' Fw2 D Rw' D2 B' L D2 L B2 L R D Rw' Fw' F2 Uw U' R F2 Uw' B2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 U2 L2 Lw2 F Dw Rw D2 Uw' L U2 L' B' Bw L' B' Bw' F L' D F' D2 B2 Rw2 D' Lw2 D' F2 D' F' D2 L' B Uw' L' R2 D2 B R' Dw2 Uw U L' Lw' Rw' Fw' L2 Uw2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' Fw' Uw F Lw F2 L U2
*2. *Lw Uw B U2 B2 Bw' Fw Rw Fw2 F' Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw' R Dw' Uw2 B2 Lw' B Fw' D' U Fw2 Lw2 Uw B' Rw2 R' Bw' Lw2 Rw R' D2 Uw' Rw2 B' F2 L Fw L' Dw2 F2 L' Bw2 F R2 Bw' D2 Dw' Uw F L D2 Rw2 D' Rw' R2 D' L2
*3. *D B' Dw' Fw' R Bw Uw U' Fw' Lw2 D' U F Rw' Bw' Rw' F' Rw2 D' Rw Bw2 Dw2 B2 Rw Bw' Fw U2 Lw2 R' Dw' F2 Lw' Rw2 R' U' L R' Fw' Dw2 L' Lw2 R' Bw' L' Lw2 Bw Fw F Dw' Rw2 Bw' Fw' Rw' B2 L' Bw2 Dw' U2 Bw' Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' 3R 2F' L' U2 B' D2 2U' U 3R 2U' L 2U U2 3R2 2D2 2F L2 3R2 2R U2 3F' 2F 2L2 2B2 D2 B D' R' 2U2 2B D2 B' 2L' 2R B2 3U 2F2 D2 B 3R' 3F' 2U' B' 3U2 3R 2F 2D' 3R2 2U' U2 3F' 2D 2F' 2L 3R2 R' 3U B' F D2 3R2 2U 2R' 2U 2R' D' 3R D' 2L' U 2L 2B2 L' B' 2B' 2F' F2 3R' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2B' 3B' F 2U2 3F 3R R B' 3B2 2D' 3D L' 3U B 3U' 3R2 2R U' 2F 3R2 3D2 L' 3U L2 3L2 3R 2B2 3B 2F L2 3F2 R2 2B 3D' 3U2 R U2 L 3R2 B2 3F' D2 2R 2D' 3L' 3R2 2R 2U2 2L' F L' 2U F' L 3L 3D2 3U' 2B' 3R' 2D' U L 2B 3D' L2 2L' 3L' 3R' B2 2F' F' U2 3F' F 3U2 2U B' 3B F2 3U L2 R2 B 3B 3R 2F' 3D2 U' R 2D2 3D' 3L' B2 3R 2F2 L D' 2D2 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 B' R' B' U R2 U2 F2 U' R' D2 U2 B F R' U
*2. *F' D' B' F2 D2 F L D2 R' D' F2 R' B' F2 U' L2 R U2
*3. *D' R U R B' D' F U2 L' D2 U' B2 F' L' U' F' D
*4. *U R2 D B L2 F' L' F L2 D L2 F' R2 D F L' R U2
*5. *F2 D L' F' U' L2 R D R' U' R2 F' U R U2 F L' F2
*6. *U F U F' L2 U R U2 R2 B' F L2 D' L F' L2 R F
*7. *D2 B R B D2 U B U' R B D' B2 U2 L' F L R' U2
*8. *B' R' B L2 D2 B L2 D' B2 R B R' U' L B2 D B' R'
*9. *U' R U' R' U L B L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 R D' R2 D2
*10. *D U' L2 F R D R2 B2 L' B' D' B2 F R2 B' F L2 R
*11. *L B R' D F R F' D R B' U R U' R D' U
*12. *U' L F' R' D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 F D' F' D2 U R' U'
*13. *F2 D' U' L2 D' B' F2 D2 B F2 D' B' D2 B2 L' U R U2
*14. *U' F2 L2 R' U2 L B F2 L F D U' F2 R B2 U' F' R'
*15. *R U' B2 R' U L D U' F' R2 F' R U2 L' F' U B' U'
*16. *L2 D2 B R' D L' U B' F2 L' U' R' F2 U' F' U' L2 U'
*17. *B2 D R2 D' L' U' L' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 B R2 F' R'
*18. *D R D' U' F2 L F' L' F2 L2 D' U2 R D B' F' D' B'
*19. *U B2 L' D L2 B D F2 L2 B2 L2 D B L2 D F L2 R'
*20. *F U R B2 D' B2 D' L' F2 L' U2 L U2 B R B2 D2 U'
*21. *R' F' U B R' F' U2 R U L F2 D2 R U R2 F L2 U2
*22. *U' B2 L' B2 L' R B' D2 R B2 D2 B R2 D' U' L R2 U'
*23. *B2 D' R U B' L D B D' R B D R' B F' L' B2 R'
*24. *D' B' D2 R B' L2 D R F' L' R' U' L' F2 L' F2 R' U2
*25. *D' L B R' U2 L' F U F' U2 L R' B' D' F2 D' L2 U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D' U' R' D2 B D U' F' D U2 F' U' R' U2 F2 L2
*2. *B' U2 L U' F U' R2 F2 U' L' U2 F' R2 F' L F' D R
*3. *U F2 U' R B2 F' D' B2 L' D U' R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L R
*4. *R2 F' U2 F' U' L2 B2 D F2 L U F2 D B2 R' B' R
*5. *D' R' F U' L2 B D L' R B' D2 R' D L D2 L' R2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U F' R2 D' L' F2 D L' D' L F2 U L U B2 U' F'
*2. *B F U2 R' F2 L' U2 L' D L' B2 F' R2 D R' D B L'
*3. *L2 F' D' F U2 R B' R U R2 F2 L2 R' B L' D2 U' F
*4. *L B F U2 L D2 L' D U2 R2 B' R2 D R D2 R2 U2 R
*5. *B' F2 R2 F R' D B2 U R' D' B' U F D F2 D' L' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D U' L B R2 D2 L D2 L U B2 D' L' F D2 F2 R2 U
*2. *R F2 R' D' L U B' D' B L' D' L' R D B' U L2 U'
*3. *L R F2 L F D2 B2 L B2 L' B' D2 R D' R' B2 F2 U2
*4. *D L2 F2 L2 D U2 L R U2 L' B L2 B' L2 U F D
*5. *D B2 L D' F2 U' F' D2 B' L R2 D2 U L' D' B2 F2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 R' F' U L B' D' U' B L' R' F' L2 B' R' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R U R' U2 F2 U' F
*3. *U L' D U' R' D' U' B' D' U B' F R U' L2 R
*4. *Rw B' U2 F D2 Uw L Rw Fw2 L2 Rw R D Uw2 B Fw D L' B2 Fw2 F2 U L D U B F2 R2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw Rw' F D2 Uw U Fw' D B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U F2 U2 F' U2 R U R2
*3. *D' B2 F2 D' U2 B' F2 U R' B D2 R2 U2 L' U L' R2
*4. *L2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw' F2 R2 D' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw F2 Rw2 R2 U B Rw' R U B' L' U' Fw Uw L Uw' U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw F L2 Fw2 D L U2
*5. *U' Lw' Rw' Fw' L B' D' U L2 B' U Bw R' D' Lw' F2 R' Fw L2 Fw' Dw F' Lw2 B Bw U2 Rw B2 Bw' Dw' Fw' L' Lw' R' Fw' D' Bw F' Lw' Rw2 U B U2 B2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 B' F' Rw' R2 U' R' Dw Rw' Fw' L' D' U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L R B' L R B l b'
*2. *U' L' U L U B L B l' r u'
*3. *U' L' R B L B' R' L l' r' b u'
*4. *L U R L U R' U R' l' r b u'
*5. *U' L B' L' R U L U

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (3,0) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,3) (2,2) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (2,5) (2,0) (1,0) (0,5) (0,2) (-2,0) (-5,0) (-5,4)
*2. *(-2,5) (6,0) (-3,3) (2,3) (2,2) (2,1) (4,4) (0,1) (3,0) (3,3) (3,2) (3,1) (2,5) (6,1) (0,1) (0,0)
*3. *(3,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (4,0) (6,2) (6,2) (1,2) (6,4) (-2,5) (-1,4) (3,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (2,0) (0,0)
*4. *(-5,3) (2,-1) (-3,3) (-5,4) (2,3) (6,3) (-1,3) (-5,1) (5,2) (1,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,0) (2,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,0) (6,-3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (1,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (-5,4) (-1,4) (4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (4,2) (0,4) (2,4)

*Skewb*
*1. *F' R' L' F B R' B' L' B L F' B L B' L' B L R L F' B' R' F B L'
*2. *F' B L F B F B R' B F' B' L' F' L' R' L B R L' B R' B' R B L
*3. *L' R B F' L' F R' L' B F' R' F' B' L R' B' L B F' L R' F B F' B'
*4. *B' R L' F L' B' R F' R L' F R B' R' L' R L' F B L R' B F' R F'
*5. *L' R L R B' L' R B' L' R L R B' L' B F' B' R' L' B F B L F R


----------



## jrb (Sep 2, 2011)

2x2: 9.10, 7.43, 6.69, (6.58), (DNF)=7.74
3x3: (21.15), (DNF), 26.50, 25.05, 22.42=24.66
Pyraminx: (13.74), 12.82, 10.49, 11.68, (6.03)


----------



## nccube (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 0.68, 2.24, 2.06, 2.01, 2.06 = *2.04* (lolscrambles)
*3x3:* 9.39, 11.00, 10.45, 11.87, 11.23 = *10.89*
*4x4:* 57.92, 58.57, 59.74, 59.13, 58.56 = *58.75*
*5x5:* 1:52.57, 1:49.99, 1:45.78, 1:48.89, 1:41.84 = *1:48.22*
*6x6:*
*7x7:*
*OH:* 15.95, 22.50, 20.67, 17.93, 19.62 = *19.41*
*Clock:* 9.42, 7.46, 9.96, 7.89, 8.76 = *8.69*
*Pyraminx:* 4.29, 3.73, 5.73, 5.90, 5.45= *5.15*
*Megaminx:* 1:29.99, 1:39.48, 1:38.93, 1:37.91, 1:11.19 = *1:35.61* (Single is not PB, but my 2nd best time I think)
*234:* *1:19.38*
*2345:* *3:34.14* (Messed up L2E in 5x5 and had a POP in the 4x4)
*Magic:* 1.81, 1.68, 1.55, 1.54, 1.87 = *1.68*
*Mastermagic* 3.38, 3.23, 3.31, 2.91, 3.21 = *3.25*
*FMC: 37*

Solution:


Spoiler



2x2x2: L*U B' R D2 R2 D' R
2x2x3: U D L' D' L'
EO: B2 L B L'
Leave 5 corners: B D' B' D B D B' D'
Insert at (*): L D' L'+U L D L' U'
Insert at (+): L' D' R2 D L D' R2 D
Final solution: L2 D' L2 D' R2 D L D' R2 D U L D L' B' R D2 R2 D' R U D L' D' L' B2 L B L' B D' B' D B D B' D' (37)


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2:* (0.86), (3.89), 2.96, 3.33, 3.45 => 3.25
Comment: This was even crazier than last week, though it helped that I knew the EGs on the last three. 

*3x3:* (11.50) (14.49) 11.94 13.87 12.52 => 12.78

*4x4:* 1:01.36 57.33 54.96 59.14 (49.76) => 57.14

*5x5:* (2:04.17) 1:57.24 1:57.61 (1:50.00) 1:52.36 => 1:55.74

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 9.89 DNF => 9.89

*3x3 OH:* (25.81) 29.22 (35.49) 26.00 31.68 => 28.97

*2-4 Relay:* 1:12.40

*2-5 Relay:* 3:13.86

*Magic:* 1.34 (1.24) 1.34 (3.63) 1.24 => 1.31

*Master Magic:* 2.80 (2.88) 2.82 2.75 (2.70) => 2.79

*Pyraminx:* (10.25) (4.14) 7.67 6.95 5.49 => 6.70

*Megaminx:* 1:56.09 (1:52.43) 1:55.90 (2:00.82) 1:57.65 => 1:56.55

*Clock:* 13.79 12.33 (12.31) (14.21) 12.52 => 12.88

*Square-1:* 36.54 36.88 (32.19) 37.77 (40.84) => 37.06


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.76), (13.38), 7.09, 8.72, 8.60 ==>> *8.13*
*3x3:* (19.26), 16.85, (13.83), 16.74, 19.00 ==>>* 17.53*
*4x4:* (2:15.83), 1:58.14, 1:59.19, (1:47.25), 1:47.98 ==>> *1:55.10*
*7x7:* 8:33.80, (7:42.30), 8:04.93, (9:09.21), 8:00.12 ==>> *8:12.95*
*Pyraminx* (23.01), 15.36, (13.62), 18.42, 14.90 ==>> *16.23*
*234 Relay:* *2:11.68*


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 0.89, 2.79, 3.31, 3.80, 4.54 = *3.30*
*3x3:* 12.22, 9.34, 12.22, 11.54, 12.22 = *11.99*


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 2, 2011)

*2x2:* (1.59), (9.72), 4.25, 3.97, 6.09 ~ *Avg:* 4.77
*3x3:* 24.55, (24.68), 22.71, (19.93), 21.77 ~ *Avg:* 23.01
*4x4:* 1:33.73, (1:46.91), 1:31.20, (1:24.05), 1:42.87 ~ *Avg:* 1:35.93
*5x5:* (3:53.16), 3:23.94, 3:13.92, (2:46.89), 3:03.14 ~ *Avg:* 3:13.67
*6x6:* 7:44.76, 8:02.45, 7:32.23, (DNF), (7:24.96) ~ *Avg:* 7:46.48
*MBLD:* 4/6 ~ 57:27 (36:00 Memo) ~ Cube 1 - 2FE, 4C ~ Cube 4 - 2FE, 3C


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 3, 2011)

3x3: (17.03), (13.02), 13.78, 15.28, 13.34
3x3 OH: (21.07), (29.67), 26.81, 24.95, 25.22


----------



## irontwig (Sep 3, 2011)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



B' R' F B L U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 B L' U' L U L U B2 U' D2 R2 F R' D B R U2

B' R' F [Square+pair]

Switch to inverse:
U2 R' B' [Second square]
D' R F' R2 D2 [2x2x3+two pairs]
U B2 U' L' U' L' U L B' L' [F2L]
L U2 R2 F R F' R U2 L' B' [LL]


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 3, 2011)

*2x2: *(2.42), 3.75, (4.27), 3.17, 3.97 = *3.63* Better than last week.
*3x3: *(16.95), 14.29, (12.61), 15.77, 16.23 = *15.43* My times got worse today...
*4x4: *(1:15.07), 1:21.24, 1:19.73, (1:33.80), 1:26.39 = *1:22.45* Not bad.
*2BLD: *(DNF), DNF, DNF = *DNF* I tried my method from last week.
*3BLD: *(DNF), (2:54.36), DNF = *2:54.36* Too many DNF's.
*OH: *25.79, (28.55), 26.89, (21.06), 27.20 = *26.63* 21.06 was a PLL Skip.
*2x2-4x4: 2:01.93* That's terrible.
*2x2-5x5: 4:55.19* Even worse.
*Magic: *2.44, (3.28), 2.93, 3.10, (2.07) = *2.83* I'm not too good at this.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 3, 2011)

3x3: 11.82 avg5
Times: 10.20, 12.87, 11.43, 12.65, 11.38

2x2: 3.22 avg5
Times: 1.48, 2.84, 4.30, 3.79, 3.03

3x3 OH: 26.31 avg5
Times:23.14, 24.56, 33.06, 24.24, 29.84

Pyraminx: 7.41 avg5
Times:9.37, 5.30, 9.78, 7.23, 5.64


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 3, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 33 HTM*
Beautifull ZZ ruined by crappy insertions



Spoiler



scramble: L2 F2 D2 R' F' U L B' D' U' B L' R' F' L2 B' R' B'

D U' B R' F' makes EO 5
D' U' makes Eline + first block block 7
B2 L2 B2 makes 2nd block 10
R' U' L' makes pseudo F2L-slot 13
R' U R pair 16
U2 *R'* : *U'* . R' leaves 4 corners of which one twisted 20

at . insert *U* B' D B U' B' D' B to move the twisted and solve one corner, cancel 2 moves 26
at : insert *R* D L' D' R2 D L D' R to to cancel 2 moves 33

final solution:
D U' B R' F' D' U' B2 L2 B2 R' U' L' R' U R U2 D L' D' R2 D L D' R B' D B U' B' D' B R'


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 3, 2011)

3x3x3: 22.58, 18.39, 19.39, 19.92, 20.46 = 19.92
Switching to guhong
5x5x5: 2:21.63, 1:58.66, 2:07.92, 2:28.15, 2:08.62 = 2:12.72


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 3, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.34, 8.84, 9.65, 9.91, 10.96 = *8.54* (σ=2.69)
3x3x3: 25.83, 28.41, 27.34, 32.72, 35.11 = *29.88* (σ=3.48)
4x4x4: 3:26.71, 3:24.16, 2:59.46, 3:42.81, 3:23.88 = *3:23.40* (σ=13.87)
5x5x5: 6:52.41, 8:08.72, 6:26.68, 6:14.05, 8:20.31 = *7:12.43* (σ=52.30)
2x3x4: *4:09.79*
3x3x3 OH: 1:30.69, 1:48.13, 1:19.22, 1:19.91, 1:18.02 = *1:27.19* (σ=11.41)
Pyraminx: 33.22, 12.22, 21.66, 26.56, 17.68 = *22.27* (σ=7.22)

PB's in most events as I have not done avg's of 4,5 and OH. I wanted to time a avg with my rubik's brand 4x4x4 before I put stickers on my Dayan MF8 to see if there is an improvement. Many say "It's not the cube but the cuber" so I want to test if it is true.


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 4, 2011)

2x2: 1.30, 8.41, 3.83, 4.53, 5.40=4.59
3x3: 16.80, 18.18, 14.11, 17.30, 15.84=16.65
4x4: 1:24.16, 56.15, 1:11.90, 1:10.86, 1:03.93=1:08.90
5x5: 2:04.34, 2:10.28, 1:58.38, 2:05.91, 2:13.84=2:06.84
6x6: 3:56.15, 4:08.03, 4:11.81, 4:01.18, 3:45.59=4:01.79
7x7: 6:06.80, DNF(5:40.71), 7:02.02[dang i suck], 7:02.03, DNF(56.00)=DNF i really need to practice 7x7 again cause i used to be sub 6 
OH: 38.46, DNF(41.44), 38.69, 39.83, 38.90=39.14
Magic: 1.00, 1.02, 1.00, 1.02, 1.02=1.02
Master Magic: 2.84, 2.90, 3.31, 3.02, 3.31=3.08
Clock: 21.02, 24.77, 19.68, 19.58, 17.16=20.09 New pb single and average
Megaminx: 2:16.96, 2:04.44, 2:02.27, 2:18.94, 2:08.06= 2:09.82
Pryaminx: 15.68[pop], 8.52, 8.38, 11.30, 6.38= 9.40
Skewb:19.81, 7.80, 18.80, 14.30, 16.02= 16.37(use notation with a U not an F and those scarmbles sucked so much)


----------



## emolover (Sep 4, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.46
0.84, 3.51, 4.30, 4.38, 2.56
LOL!
*3x3*: 14.49
13.70, 15.65, 13.46, 15.86, 14.11
Tried to do an X-cross on the last one, wasn't worth it really.
*4x4*: 1:10.92 
1:17.16, 1:05.80, 1:09.79, 1:24.26, 1:05.40
My worst event for the week wasn't even that bad.
*5x5*: 2:09.25
2:11.62, 2:06.79, 2:21.63, 2:02.01, 2:09.36
Nice! 
*6x6*: 4:18.83 
4:59.67, 4:06.09, 4:06.45, 4:43.94, 3:58.69
PB!!!
*7x7*: 6:19.80
6:20.24, 6:15.01, 6:24.14, DNF, 5:56.36
PB single and average! Timer stopped at .31 on the fourth solve.
*2-4*: 1:49.09
Ended up pairing up one edge at a time because I had three free pairs after doing the bottom four.
*2-5*: 4:07.22
*2 BLD*: 20.73
DNF, 20.73, 32.06
*Megaminx*: 1:39.84
2:03.55, 1:41.90, 1:36.39, 1:41.25, 1:34.98
That was insane. What makes it better is the fact that I didn't even warm up for it. 
*FMC*: 64


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 F2 D2 R' F' U L B' D' U' B L' R' F' L2 B' R' B'

F R2 x' U L' U2 F' U (7)
z2 U F U2 F' U F U' F' (15) 
y U R' U R U' F' U F (24)
R' U R U' R' U' R (31) 
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' (42)
F R U R' U' R U R' F' (52)
y2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2 (64)


*OH*: 36.53 
34.88, 35.25, 35.41, 38.92, 43.26
PB!!!
*MTS*: 2:27.42 
2:35.34, 2:00.01, 2:45.90, 2:14.48, 2:32.45
Silly event! 
*Clock*: 13.80
15.65, 9.63, 12.17, 13.58, 18.14
Very nice single.
*Pyraminx*: 5.44
4.54, 5.26, 6.51, 25.18, 4.24
PB!!! Easy scrambles.
*Square-1*: 38.64 
DNF, 27.62, 43.51, 37.61, 34.81
PB!!!

That was a really good week for me, I can say it is my best. I got PBs or really good times for all events accept for the relays and FMC. I don't know why I did so bad on the relays.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 4, 2011)

2x2: 0.99, 2.63, 2.34, 2.51, 1.81 = 2.22
3x3: 9.85, 10.07, 11.56, 9.01, 11.60 = 10.49
4x4: 46.83, 47.14, 46.50, 46.84, 41.03 = 46.72
5x5: 1:29.83, 1:29.88, 1:36.72, 1:26.22, 1:27.55 = 1:29.08
6x6: 2:48.45, 2:45.89, 2:51.60, 2:39.96, 2:25.90 = 2:44.77
7x7: 4:58.80, 4:33.22, 4:37.58, 3:59.64, 4:48.44 = 4:39.75
2x2 BLD: 7.83, DNF(6.37), 7.63+ = 7.63
3x3 BLD: 1:24.11, 1:07.24, DNF(1:04.70) = 1:07.24
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 16.21, 19.65, 19.04, 19.56, 22.25 = 19.42
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 1:11.11
2-5 relay: 2:29.53
Clock:
Megaminx: 49.81, 52.64, 49.39, 51.43, 45.80 = 50.21
Pyraminx: 5.48, 3.16, 4.60, 5.74, 2.37 = 4.41
Square-1: 21.09, 20.95, 19.30, 19.64, 18.76 = 19.96


----------



## Attila (Sep 4, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves


Spoiler



L’FU2B2F2D’L2FB’U2L’B2FRFB’DBF2D’F2RL’U’F2RLBL’R’U 
inverse scramble with premove L.
U’RLB’L’R’F2ULR’F2D all corners -2 moves, and 5 edges,
F2B’D’BF’R’ more an edge,
F’B2LU2BF’L2DF2B2U2F’ L6E,
L undo premove.


----------



## xEdox (Sep 4, 2011)

*2x2*: (0.81), 2.89, (5.83), 4.36, 3.69 = *3.65*


----------



## Edmund (Sep 5, 2011)

3x3-19.97
18.28, (23.18), 22.75, 18.88, (17.56)
I had minor pops on both the 2nd and 3rd solves. the 2nd solve would prolly have been sub-20, the 3rd solve's pop didnt add much time at all.

2x2-4.54
(1.71), 4.03, 4.80, 4.78, (5.88)
pretty nice, first scramble was easy


----------



## vdpflayer (Sep 6, 2011)

*2x2:* 1.24, 5.79, 4.29, 4.84, 5.94 ==> *average 4.97* sub-5 awesome :tu
*3x3:* 13.00, 14.00 (lol), 18.69, 14.34, 16.24 ==> *average 14.86* 
*4x4:* 1:29.26, 1:12.45, DNF (epic pop), 1:19.14, 1:18.30 ==> *average 1:22.23*
*3x3 OH:* 31.31, 39.34, 35.82, 31.80, 29.47 ==> *average 32.97*
*2x2+3x3+4x4:* *1:47.89*
*Pyraminx:* 8.41, 7.24, 7.88, 10.01, 8.03 ==> *average 8.11*


----------



## nekosensei (Sep 6, 2011)

*2x2x2 : *10.57, 9.29, 8.97, 32.44, 14.55 = 11.47
*3x3x3 : *20.42, 18.94, 20.07, 20.33, 23.22 = 20.27
*4x4x4 : *2:00.79, 2:55.71, 2:25.12, 1:59.15, 2:19.85 = 2:15.25
*5x5x5 : *7:17.03, 8:48.39, 8:36.77, 6:23.88, 6:37.52 = 7:30.44
*2x2x2BLD : *44.50, 43.00, 1:03.49 = 43.00
*3x3x3BLD : *3:54.92, 3:56.32, DNF[3:18.82] = 3:54.92
*3x3x3 One handed : *1:04.13, 59.43, 1:02.73, 54.29, 52.88 = 58.81
*Match the scramble : *1:50.43, 1:25.65, DNF, 5:15.90, 2:56.48 = 3:20.94
*2,3,4relay : *3:14.63
*2,3,4,5relay : *9:01.44
*Pyraminx : *44.49, 24.23, 50.77, 47.04, 27.65 = 39.73


----------



## Laura O (Sep 6, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 19.10, 18.17, 16.13, 18.50, 19.80 = 18.59
*4x4x4*: 1:22.23, 1:19.77, 1:18.88, 1:14.19, 1:16.48 = 1:18.38


----------



## Carrot (Sep 6, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (1.57), (4.39), 3.37, 4.50, 4.25 => *4.00*
*3x3x3*: 14.67, (20.31), 15.29, 14.31, (14.08) => *14.76*
*4x4x4*: 1:11.98, (1:22.13), (1:05.36), 1:07.73, 1:17.14 => *1:12:28*
*5x5x5*: (1:57.87), (2:16.87), 2:06.68, 2:05.59, 2:14.71 => *2:09.00*
*OH*: (20.17), (26.80), 21.90, 21.30, 23.09 => *22.10*
*2bld*: DNF(53.04), DNF(48.95), 38.85 => *38.85*
*2-4*: *1:41.62*
*2-5*: *3:34.11*
*pyra*: (4.33), (2.79), 3.44, 4.17, 3.17 => *3.59*

_No warmup for any of those events, and the BLD was of course done while playing loud music._


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 6, 2011)

FMC: 41



Spoiler



2x2x2: y' U B R' F2 U F' 
2x2x3: R' B2 U R'
U2 R' F' U' F U R
finish f2l + orient edges: x' U' B U' L2 U2 L U2 L U L B'
COLL case: R' U L U2 R2 U R U L' U' B2 R2 B2


----------



## emolover (Sep 7, 2011)

Why is this a sticky thread now?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why is this a sticky thread now?


 
PJK suggested that we should make the current weekly competition sticky, then switch to the new one each week. It sounded like a good idea to me, so I'm giving it a try. Next week, I'll unsticky this one and sticky 2011-37.


----------



## emolover (Sep 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> PJK suggested that we should make the current weekly competition sticky, then switch to the new one each week. It sounded like a good idea to me, so I'm giving it a try. Next week, I'll unsticky this one and sticky 2011-37.


 
I hope that will help with participation. Yesterday when I was looking back at some of the mid 2010 competitions I noticed a lot more people participating. I think the problem is all the dang competitions such as the race to sub 2 5x5 or square 1 race or megaminx race.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 7, 2011)

2x2: (1.88), 4.61, (7.42), 6.78, 6.23: 5.87
3x3: 12.63, 13.97, (11.73), 13.29, (17.57): 13.30
4x4: 1:12.74, 1:04.29, (59.34), (1:21.69), 1:03.10: 1:06.71
5x5: 1:46.48, 1:48.26, (2:03.16), 2:01.50, (1:35.09): 1:52.08
OH: 26.81, 24.68, 30.29, (32.86), (22.62): 27.26


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> PJK suggested that we should make the current weekly competition sticky, then switch to the new one each week. It sounded like a good idea to me, so I'm giving it a try. Next week, I'll unsticky this one and sticky 2011-37.



Good idea!


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 7, 2011)

Great idea indeed, the competition section has became very cluttered.


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 7, 2011)

5x5: 1:24.20，(1:21.75)，(1:31.41)，1:23.88，1:23.17＝1:23.75
2x2 bld: DNF，13.16，8.36= 8.36
3x3 bld: 2:21.80，DNF ，1:53.36= 1:53.36. Very nice single for me ，havent practice bld in a long time 
2x2: (0.87)，2.57，2.01，(4.16)，3.45= 2.68
3x3: 8.65，8.58，9.97，(10.81)，(8.35) = 9.07
4x4: (50.52)，43.32，(36.12)，43.23，42.15= 42.90
2-3-4relay: 58.94
2-3-4-5 relay: 2:34.34
3x3 OH: (15.23)，14.51，14.60，13.62，(13.14) = 14.24
Pyraminx: 8.37，6.74，6.07，(9.28)，(4.85) = 7.06
Square-1: (45.92)，37.86，30.87，(29.80)，34.28 = 34.34


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2011)

I will probably leave the previous week's competition stickied for several days after stickying the new one, so people can find their results easily. So there will be either one or two competitions stickied at a time, depending on how far we are into the week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 7, 2011)

Mats B

*2x2BLD:* DNF [45.26, 16], 28.96 [ 12], 33.91 [ 14] = *28.96* ok
*3x3BLD:* 1:58.38 [ 53], 1:48.66 [ 33], 1:39.54 [ 37] = *1:39.54* ok
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:29.28, 3:45], DNF [8:23.71, 4:51], 9:21.46 [ 3:35] = *9:21.46* bad, but memo just did not come back 
*5x5BLD:* DNF [15:14.12, 8:41], 15:32.60 [ 8:45], 16:00.01 [ 9:15] = *15:32.60* ok
*Multi:* *8/9 = 7* in 50:48 [36:50] ok, one had a 3-c corners off


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.75, 11.64, 12.06, 11.81, 8.05 = *10.50*
_comment:_ Pittiful!
*3x3:* 21.80, 20.02, 21.20, 23.06, 19.02 = *21.00*
_comment:_ Decent average for me
*4x4:* 1:36.30, 1:39.20, 1:43.90, 1:55.18, 1:45.03 = *1:42.71*
_comment:_ Below average average!
*5x5:* 2:58.63, 4:03.89, 4:01.27, 3:15.25, 3:20.02 = *3:32.18*
_comment:_ Below average again but pb single 
*6x6:* 7:40.55, 8:22.38, 8:02.98, 8:53.51, 8:51.34 = *8:25.57*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:16.60*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:38.27*
_comment:_ Pretty pleased with this one
*Clock:* 24.23, 19.08, 19.34, 19.57, 16.98 = *19.33*
_comment:_ pb single and average 
*3x3 One Handed:* 59.04, 49.90, 43.98, 54.39, 49.73 = *51.34*
*Magic:* 3.08, 2.80, 3.36, 2.62, 4.10 = *3.08*
*Master Magic:* 9.05, 7.52, 6.63, 7.11, 8.38 = *7.67*
_comment:_ Have to be pleased as only learned MM about 2 hours


----------



## okayama (Sep 7, 2011)

*7x7x7*: (8:21.30), 7:51.52, 7:51.58, 7:35.83, (7:05.73) = 7:46.31 Hmm...

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:00.48, DNSy, DNSy = 3:00.48

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [11:26.32], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 3 corners, grrr! memo was quite fast for me: 5:23.31.

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [27:21.14], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: messy center, clearly execution miss. memo: 15:35.00, fast for me.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF


Spoiler



My best skeleton in 1-hour was as follows.

Scramble: L2 F2 D2 R' F' U L B' D' U' B L' R' F' L2 B' R' B'

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: B F2 U'

2x2x2 block: U' B L' U B2
2x2x3 block: F2 U' R' F R F
F2L minus 1 slot: U2 R U
More square: U R F' U F U2
All but 3 corners: B U' B' U
Correction: B F2 U'

I didn't feel like completing this skeleton.
(should do in a real competition )


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 8, 2011)

2x2: (2.11), 2.95, 4.08, 4.36, (4.37) = 3.80
3x3: (12.57), 11.05, 11.61, (10.76), 12.14 = 11.60
4x4: (38.22), 44.08, (55.96), 47.12, 44.82 = 45.34
5x5: 1:29.17, 1:32.01, (1:32.79), (1:27.26), 1:28.46 = 1:29.88
2bf: DNF, 1:48.26, 1:19.36 = 1:19.36
3bf: DNF, 6:46.88, 4:25.56 = 4:25.56
mbf: 1/2 6:36
oh: 16.46, 22.90, (16.33), 18.08, (26.31) = 19.15
wf: (2:49.68), 2:46.97, (2:24.79), 2:33.60, 2:43.82 = 2:41.46
fm: 44 moves


Spoiler



scramble: L2 F2 D2 R' F' U L B' D' U' B L' R' F' L2 B' R' B'

solution: R2 F' R F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' U' L' F U2 F' U L' U' L2 U F U' F' L' R B U B' U' R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R (44)

2x2x2: R2 F' R F2 U' R2 [6]
2x2x3: F2 U2 F' U' F2 [5]
F2L-1: L2 U' L2 U' L' U' L' [7]
F2L: F U2 F' U L' U' (L) [6]
OLL: L2 U F U' F' L' R B U B' U' (R') [11]
PLL: R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R [9]


234: 1:04.09
2345: 2:39.77
magic: 2.50, (3.38), 1.90, 1.73, (1.69) = 2.04
mmagic: (3.71), 4.88, 4.81, 4.71, (6.39) = 4.80
clock: 13.66, 11.94, (14.32), 14.00, (11.60) = 13.20
mega: 2:08.31, 2:09.31, 2:18.39, (2:26.88), (2:05.86) = 2:12.00
pyra: 9.14, (4.70), 8.99, (9.31), 5.97 = 8.03
sq1: (51.02), (38.76), 48.22, 39.51, 41.61 = 43.11


----------



## CuberMan (Sep 8, 2011)

*2x2*: (0.73), 2.12, 2.69, (4.26), 3.01 = 2.61
*3x3*: 10.49, 11.34, (9.22), (12.36), 10.10 = 10.64 
*5x5*: (1:57.00), 2:33.87, (2:34.90), 1:58.07, 2:10.61 = 2:14.18 ----> very very very FAIL
*OH*: 23.02, 27.74, 20.17, (18.01), (35.00) = 23.64
*2x2 BLD*: 1:20.27, DNF, DNF = 1:20.27
*3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF -_-
*pyraminx*: 7.75, 8.46, 6.12, (9.57), (4.43) = 7.44


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 8, 2011)

*2x2: *0.84, 4.11, 3.56, 3.41, 4.81 = *3.69 * 
*3x3: *13.96, 13.84, 25.91, 14.19, 13.18 = *14.00*
*3x3 OH: *28.19, 22.63, 22.05, 29.55, 25.83 = *25.55*
*4x4: *58.25, 1:00.18, 1:05.94, 1:23.05, 1:04.68 = *1:03.60*
*5x5: *2.36, 2:14.78, 2:14.84, 2:06.47, 3:00.06 = *2:12.03*
*6x6: *5:09.46, 4:44.14, 4:40.21, 4:42.61, 3:58.59 = *4:42.32*
*7x7: *7:29.56, 6:00.44, 6:35.40, 7:54.65, 6:54.96 = *6:59.97*
*Square 1:* 35.08, 37.41, 29.71, 29.71, 41.50 = *34.07*
*Pyraminx: *4.94, 6.50, 4.61, 6.91, 3.53 = *5.35*
*Megaminx: *2:46.16, 3:06.96, 2:37.94, 2:35.15, 2:41.34 = *2:41.81*


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 8, 2011)

*magic* 1.15,1.25,1.33,1.22,1.19 *1.22*


----------



## guusrs (Sep 8, 2011)

FMC: 28



Spoiler



scramble: L2 F2 D2 R' F' U L B' D' U' B L' R' F' L2 B' R' B'
my solve: D B' R' F2 U F' D L D' L' D L' D' L' U L' D L U2 D2 R' U2 B U' B' U' R' U' (28)

1-level NISS-solve:
start on normal scramble: D B' R' F2 U F' 
switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves [F U' F2 R B D'] 
F2L: U R U B U B' U2 R D2 U (10+6)
Here I decided to do another pre-move [D'] (10+7)	
LL: U L' D' L U' L D L D' L D L' D (21+7)
undo pre-moves: D' F U' F2 R B D' (28)


----------



## Daryl (Sep 9, 2011)

*2x2* : (1.38), 9.62, 8.08, (DNF), 8.10 = *8.60
3x3* : (21.67), 18.76, 19.76, (16.99), 18.07 = *18.86
4x4* : (1:34.45), 1:19.09, 1:18.14, 1:11.97, (1:07.92) = *1:16.40
5x5* : 2:34.45, (2:11.52), 2:12.97, 2:14.85, (2:35.78) = *2:20.76
6x6* : (5:21.30), 4:48.68, 4:39.47, 4:57.57, (4:36.43) = *4:48.57
7x7* : 8:40.42, (DNF), (7:56.37), 9:13.42, 9:04.12 = *8:59.32
3x3 OH* : 49.44, (57.97), (39.90), 42.48, 54.56 = *48.83
3x3 BLD* : DNF, *4:35.30*, DNF
*pyraminx* : 7.01, 7.25, 6.92, (8.26), (4.80) = *7.06
square-1* : 20.46, (23.99), 20.53, (19.87), 22.32 = *21.10
Megaminx *: (1:36.34), 1:56.90, 1:39.93, (2:04.92), 1:57.90 = *1:51.58
2-3-4 relay : 1:49.66
2-3-4-5 relay : 4:34.01*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 2.16, 4.23, 9.01, 6.70, 8.66 = *6.53*
*3x3x3:* 23.52, 24.86, 29.09, 22.40, 23.30 = *23.89*
*4x4x4:* 1:37.33, 1:28.43 [O], 1:31.69, 1:37.86 [OP], 1:27.68 [O] = *1:32.48*
*5x5x5:* 2:35.33, 2:25.68, 2:37.18, 2:22.97, 2:36.00 = *2:32.34*
*6x6x6:* 5:15.25 [OP], 4:30.58, 5:11.11 [OP], 4:24.75 [O], 4:57.25 [OP] = *4:52.98*
*7x7x7:* 6:56.83, 6:38.44, 7:03.46, 6:40.44, 6:34.05 = *6:45.24*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 23.68, 25.00, 33.16 = *23.68*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:25.53, 1:25.97, DNF [1:31.88, 2C 2E] = *1:25.53*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [6:47.89, 3:24, 3X], 6:58.06 [3:28], DNF [6:59.40, 3:34, 4W] = *6:58.06*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:20.13 [10:25], 15:23.20 [8:25], 14:53.64 [7:58] = *14:53.64*
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [30:27.20, 15:00, 3O]
*7x7x7 BLD:* *50:17.31* [26:14]
Comment: Nice reorient giving 30 centers solved. Slow memorization, though – I don’t really know why.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *11/15 = 7 points, 57:57.52* [39:57]
Comment: Third cube off by 3 edges, fifth cube off by 2 edges and 2 corners; eighth cube off by 2 edges and 3 corners; tenth cube off by 2 edges flipped. The sixth cube was really easy. I still don’t think I can handle 15 cubes unless some of them are easy, but this time there were quite a few relatively easy scrambles. It was nice to have a credible attempt at 15 again – it’s been a while.
*3x3x3 OH:* 43.09, 43.03, 47.53, 41.43, 43.75 = *43.29*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:57.13, 1:27.56, 1:37.94, 1:44.22, 3:34.94 = *1:46.43*
Comment: Forgot Z perm on last one.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:20.27, 1:13.65, 59.33, 1:11.97, 2:19.33 = *1:15.30*
Comment: Third solve had an LL that was just 3 twisted corners.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*


Spoiler



D L F’ U2 B’ U’ B L’ U R U’ L U L’ B’ L B L’ B L2 B’ L’ B L B2 L D2 B2 D’ F’ U2 F D F’ U2 D F

2x2x2: D L F’ U2 R
switch to inverse:
2x2x3: F’ D’ . F B2 D2
3x cross: L’ B2 L’ B’ L B L’
pair up last pair: L’ B’ L
switch to regular, apply premoves L’ B’ L B to solve last pair
OLL: R’ B’ U’ B L’ U R U’ L U
insert at . (inverted): F D’ F’ U2 F D F’ U2
F’ F cancel before insertion; R R’ cancel between 2x2x2 and OLL.


*2-4 relay:* *2:02.97*
*2-5 relay:* *4:22.11*
*Magic:* 10.46, 10.00, 9.41, 8.68, 8.96 = *9.46*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.58, 3.68, 3.36, 6.33, 4.44 = *3.90*
*Clock:* DNF [2:56.15, 0:25], 15.91, 14.80, 17.05, 13.88 = *15.92*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [27:29.40, 13:45], 2:48.11, 3:13.88, 2:47.84, 2:46.31 = *2:56.61*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 20 edges and 15 corners, so mostly scrambled. 
*Pyraminx:* 1:42.41, 13.43, 17.56, 14.41, 9.21 = *15.13*
*Square-1:* 6:01.68 [4:02], 38.88, 26.84, 28.19, 29.91 = *32.33*
Comment: BLD solve was case PR.
*Skewb:* DNF [4:56.90, 2:23, scrambled], 16.61, 19.53, 19.83, 20.86 = *20.07*


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* 5:49.22 DNS DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:38.28 DNS DNS

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* DNF 1:35.47 1:55.63 DNS DNS = DNF
*5x5x5:* 19:10.37 DNF 18:37.75 DNF DNS = DNF
comment: This was part of a failed average of 12. I got 10/12 correct, so it was at least very close!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 9, 2011)

2x2: (0.65), 2.68, 1.85, (3.74), 2.15 = 2.22
OH: (12.76), 18.46, (24.80+), 17.88, 19.35 = 18.57
3x3 BLD: 1:16.47, DNS, DNS = 1:16.47


----------



## Jakube (Sep 9, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (7.22), 6.68, 6.62, (6.05), 7.08 = *6.79*
_Very bad._
*3x3x3:* 16.42, (14.59), 16.97, 18.10, (18.96) = *17.16*
*4x4x4:* 1:06.44, (1:16.08), 1:07.91, 1:15.28, (1:05.69) = *1:09.88*
_1 move-opposite centers on the last one._
*5x5x5:* 2:22.87, 2:22.72, (2:14.45), 2:21.21, (2:23.05) = *2:22.27*
_Bad ones._
*6x6x6:* (5:09.45), 4:57.24, 4:36.13, 4:46.41, (4:33.76) = *4:46.59*
*7x7x7:* 7:48.94, 7:38.19, 7:44.44, (7:57.71), (7:21.64) = *7:43.86*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 28.82, DNF(34.09), 37.23 = *28.82*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:34.99, 1:13.79, DNF(1:14.63) = *1:13.79*
_Good ones, two twisted corners on the last one._
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 7:30.34, DNF(6:20.38), DNF(8:43.94) = *7:30.34*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(21:29.43), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
_Bad attempt!_
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 10/17 = 3 Points in 1:00.00*
_Memo was very short [38:38], but solving took ages and so I ran out of time. I also had a big pop on one. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 33.88, 33.43, (33.24), 39.63, (44.20) = *35.65*
*3x3x3 Fewest moves: DNF*
_Couldn´t find a desent start._
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:35.17*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:20.11*
*PyraMinx:* 15.16, 8.67, (18.58), 15.63, (5.02) = *13.15*
_Bad average, but very nice singles. (The first sub10s since a year, I think)_
*Square-1:* 1:17.03, 1:08.76, 1:05.60, (1:48.97), (1:03.55) = *1:10.46*
_Pop on the bad one._


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 9, 2011)

2x2x2: 6.05 - 5.39 - (2.96) - 5.18 - (7.06) = 5.54
3x3x3: (17.46) - 18.36 - 17.64 - (19.45) - 18.01 = 18.00
4x4x4: (1:13.66) - (1:27.95) - 1:22.02 - 1:23.91 - 1:15.49 = 1:20.47
5x5x5: (1:48.14) - 1:54.24 - 1:55.73 - (2:04.46) - 2:03.93 = 1:57.69
6x6x6: 3:49.04 - 3:55.82 - (3:42.12) - 3:46.95 - (3:58.46) = 3:50.60
7x7x7: 6:48.19 - 6:49.73 - (6:34.11) - (7:09.43) - 6:59.73 = 6:52.55
3x3x3OH: (42.12) - 42.09 - 41.95 - 39.07 - (38.88) = 41.04
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (Oops...)
3BLD: 4:30.63 - DNF - DNF = 4:30.63
MultiBLD: 0/2 in 17:36 (Slower than normal but going for accuracy)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:53.66
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:56.42
Magic: (2.27) - 2.07 - 2.08 - 2.17 - (2.00) = 2.11
Master Magic: (4.84) - 5.14 - (5.35) - 5.26 - 4.92 = 5.11
Megaminx: 1:43.21 - (1:48.02) - 1:47.75 - 1:44.74 - (1:39.78) = 1:45.23
Pyraminx: (8.92) - 10.17 - 9.25 - (12.89) - 10.10 = 9.84
Square-1: 55.19 - (52.89) - 1:07.93 - 1:18.58 - (DNF) = 1:07.23
Skweb: 7.36 - (6.98) - (9.35) - 7.80 - 8.23 = 7.80
FMC: 41 HTM:


Spoiler



D L F D2 L' R2 U F2 U (9/9)
z y2 R' F B' R F' B2 U B' (8/17)
R U2 R U' R U' R U R' U' R U (12/29)
z' M' x' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U L' U R' (12/41)


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 10, 2011)

*2x2x2* 1.53, 4.52, 4.25, 4.41, 5.49 = 4.39
*3x3x3* 15.84, 13.64, 19.10, 12.82, 15.98 = 15.15
*4x4x4* 1:23.17, 1:29.63, 1:31.83, 1:04.28, 1:22.30 = 1:25.03
. . .terrible
*5x5x5* 2:13.18, 2:01.32, 2:03.68, 1:50.24,1:55.64 = 2:00.21
*2x2x2 BLD* DNF, 46.36, DNF = 46.36
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF, DNF, 2:44.97 = 2:44.97
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF[12:31.81], DNF, DNF[15:57.98] = DNF
The first one was by far my fastest attempt. I got excited when I got to corners so quickly and I mis-memorized one so the cube was off by two corners. In the second solve after the first few moves the core misaligned. I then spent the next few minutes trying to fix it blind and eventually I did but I must’ve been off a move on accident. The last one was off by 3 edges because I memorized TP when I should have memorized TI and 2 corners were off because I executed my memo wrong. However, the first and last times were really good for me, I hope that this means I’m improving and I hope to get a time like that that’s a success next week. 
*5x5x5 BLD* DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
The second one I must’ve not canceled a setup move near the end of centers because there were 4 corners off 4 middle edges off and 8 wing edges off. 
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 1/3 13:56.02 = DNF 
*3x3x3 OH* 28.59, 28.62, 23.95, 28.19, 31.66 = 28.47
*2-4* 1:40.68
*2-5* 3:52.44
*Magic* 1.68, 1.59, 1.45, 2.00, 2.31 = 1.76
*Master Magic* 4.83, 4.80, 5.49, 4.25, 5.93 = 5.04
*Megaminx* 1:11.72, 1:05.71,1:04.71, 1:08.52, 1:09.17 = 1:07.80
Getting more consistently sub 1:10.
*Pyraminx* 14.18, 8.67, 7.46, 14.77, 9.34 = 10.73


----------



## Brute Force (Sep 10, 2011)

2x2x2
1.38 9.09 4.18 7.05 6.52

3x3x3 18.55 16.63 18.28 17.19 16.96

6x6x6 3:21.53 DNF 3:28.31 3:29.16 3:56.52
terrible!

2x2x2 Blindfolded
27.58 34.43 33.88

3x3x3 Blindfolded
DNF DNF DNF

3x3x3 One Handed
30.77 32.55 29.28 23.75 25.56


3x3x3 Match the scramble
DNF DNF DNF DNF 1:07.43
I wonder why

Square-1
25.08 26.25 26.71 38.11 29.34


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(1.90) (8.05) 6.33 6.22 7.15 = *6.57*
*3x3x3: *20.30 20.56 (17.58) 19.33 (21.43) = *20.06*
*4x4x4: *1:15.06 1:12.66 (DNF) (1:00.09) 1:08.21 = *1:11.98*
*5x5x5: *1:58.25 (1:56.61) (2:06.66) 2:03.91 1:57.96 = *2:00.04*
*6x6x6: *4:11.38 4:08.18 (4:23.27) (3:59.80) 4:19.47 = *4:13.01*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF (1:16.58) DNF = *1:16.58*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *(3:23.84) DNF DNF = *3:23.84*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *38.31 38.46 (45.55) 37.72 (33.18) = *38.16*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *51.91 (48.05) (DNF) 50.09 1:29.16 = *1:03.72* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:37.50 = *1:37.50*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:16.52 = *4:16.52*
*Magic: *1.81 2.15 (1.65) (3.78) 2.33 = *2.10*
*Master Magic: *3.97 (3.78) 4.21 (7.96) 4.38 = *4.19*
*Clock: *(16.34) (13.13) 14.25 15.80 14.05 = *14.70*
*MegaMinx: *(2:46.58) 2:56.40 2:51.91 2:56.28 (3:19.68) = *2:54.86*
*Pyraminx: *13.77 (14.08) 12.00 12.91 (7.13) = *12.89*
*Square-1: *57.44 58.06 (1:02.41) (48.68) 51.05 = *55.52*

I will do 7x7x7 after dinner, hopefully still on time


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 10, 2011)

*2x2:* (8.24), 5.80, 5.49, 5.93, (3.93) = *5.74*
*3x3:* 18.97, 13.53, 15.43, (20.17), (12.37) = *15.98*
Comment: That sucked.
*4x4:* 1:08.16, 1:10.67, 1:04.00, (1:01.88), (1:16.65) = *1:07.61*
*5x5:* 2:27.72, 2:18.44, 2:16.92, (2:13.24), (2:28.39) = *2:21.03*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:28.07*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:07.00+*
*3x3 OH:* 29.35, 31.37, (31.89), 30.17, (20.84) = *30.30*
*Pyraminx:* 13.03, 13.24, 12.73, (17.95), (9.01) = *13.00*
*Clock:* 17.14, (16.57), 17.48, 17.30, (DNF) = *17.31*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 20.44, 15.77= *15.77* 
*3x3 BLD:* 44.34, DNF, 42.83= *42.83*
*4x4 BLD:* 6:09.33 DNF, 5:26.49 = *5:26.49*
*5x5 BLD:* 8:02.26, DNF, 8:06.52 = *8:02.26*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 10, 2011)

*2x2: * 0.79, 3.15, 3.25, 4.16, 3.70= *3.37*
*3x3:* 12.67, 11.95, 12.71, 14.07, 16.39= *13.15*
*4x4:*
*2+3+4:* *1:18.92*
*2+3+4+5:* *3:52.10*
*Pyraminx:* 10.56, 7.57, 9.05, 10.92, 9.00= *9.53*
*Skewb:*
*Magic:* 1.40, 1.92, 1.64, 1.45, 1.64=* 1.57*
*OH:*
*MTS:*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF= *DNF*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2011)

Preliminary results: congratulations Simon (as usual), Mike (as usual) and yoinneroid (first podium )

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.04 nccube
 2.22 SimonWestlund
 2.23 Yes, We Can!
 2.61 CuberMan
 3.22 chicken9290
 3.25 Evan Liu
 3.30 cuber952
 3.37 cuberkid10
 3.46 emolover
 3.63 Ezy Ryder
 3.65 xEdox
 3.69 rickcube
 3.80 yoinneroid
 4.00 Odder
 4.39 dimwmuni
 4.54 Edmund
 4.59 mitch1234
 4.77 Yttrium
 4.97 vdpflayer
 5.54 MaeLSTRoM
 5.74 Zane_C
 5.87 Pandadudex96
 5.92 Brute Force
 6.53 Mike Hughey
 6.57 AvGalen
 6.79 Jakube
 7.74 jrb
 8.14 tozies24
 8.60 Daryl
 9.47 Schmidt
 10.50 Selkie
 11.47 nekosensei
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.69 AnsonL
 10.49 SimonWestlund
 10.64 CuberMan
 10.89 nccube
 11.60 yoinneroid
 11.82 chicken9290
 11.99 cuber952
 12.78 Evan Liu
 13.15 cuberkid10
 13.30 Pandadudex96
 14.00 rickcube
 14.13 ManasijV
 14.49 emolover
 14.76 Odder
 14.86 vdpflayer
 15.15 dimwmuni
 15.43 Ezy Ryder
 15.98 Zane_C
 16.65 mitch1234
 17.16 Jakube
 17.48 Brute Force
 17.53 tozies24
 18.00 MaeLSTRoM
 18.59 larf
 18.86 Daryl
 19.92 Keroma12
 19.97 Edmund
 20.06 AvGalen
 20.27 nekosensei
 21.01 Selkie
 23.01 Yttrium
 23.89 Mike Hughey
 24.66 jrb
 29.49 Schmidt
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(24)

 45.34 yoinneroid
 46.72 SimonWestlund
 57.14 Evan Liu
 58.75 nccube
 1:03.60 rickcube
 1:06.71 Pandadudex96
 1:07.61 Zane_C
 1:08.90 mitch1234
 1:09.88 Jakube
 1:10.92 emolover
 1:11.98 AvGalen
 1:12.28 Odder
 1:16.40 Daryl
 1:18.38 larf
 1:20.47 MaeLSTRoM
 1:22.23 vdpflayer
 1:22.45 Ezy Ryder
 1:25.03 dimwmuni
 1:32.48 Mike Hughey
 1:35.93 Yttrium
 1:42.71 Selkie
 1:55.10 tozies24
 2:15.25 nekosensei
 3:24.92 Schmidt
*5x5x5*(24)

 1:29.09 SimonWestlund
 1:29.88 yoinneroid
 1:48.22 nccube
 1:52.08 Pandadudex96
 1:55.74 Evan Liu
 1:57.97 MaeLSTRoM
 2:00.04 AvGalen
 2:01.74 dimwmuni
 2:06.84 mitch1234
 2:08.99 Odder
 2:09.26 emolover
 2:12.72 Keroma12
 2:14.18 CuberMan
 2:20.76 Daryl
 2:21.03 Zane_C
 2:21.87 rickcube
 2:22.27 Jakube
 2:32.34 Mike Hughey
 3:13.67 Yttrium
 3:32.18 Selkie
 7:09.27 Schmidt
 7:30.44 nekosensei
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF AnsonL
*6x6x6*(12)

 2:44.77 SimonWestlund
 3:38.00 Brute Force
 3:50.60 MaeLSTRoM
 4:01.79 mitch1234
 4:13.01 AvGalen
 4:18.83 emolover
 4:42.32 rickcube
 4:46.59 Jakube
 4:48.57 Daryl
 4:52.98 Mike Hughey
 7:46.48 Yttrium
 8:25.57 Selkie
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:39.75 SimonWestlund
 6:19.80 emolover
 6:45.24 Mike Hughey
 6:52.55 MaeLSTRoM
 6:59.97 rickcube
 7:43.86 Jakube
 7:46.31 okayama
 8:12.95 tozies24
 8:59.32 Daryl
 DNF mitch1234
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 18.56 Yes, We Can!
 19.15 yoinneroid
 19.41 nccube
 19.42 SimonWestlund
 22.10 Odder
 23.64 CuberMan
 25.55 rickcube
 25.66 ManasijV
 26.63 Ezy Ryder
 26.90 chicken9290
 27.26 Pandadudex96
 28.47 dimwmuni
 28.54 Brute Force
 28.97 Evan Liu
 30.30 Zane_C
 32.98 vdpflayer
 35.65 Jakube
 36.53 emolover
 38.16 AvGalen
 39.14 mitch1234
 41.04 MaeLSTRoM
 43.29 Mike Hughey
 48.83 Daryl
 51.34 Selkie
 58.82 nekosensei
 1:23.27 Schmidt
 DNF AnsonL
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:46.43 Mike Hughey
 2:41.46 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 7.63 SimonWestlund
 9.89 Evan Liu
 15.77 Zane_C
 20.73 emolover
 23.68 Mike Hughey
 27.58 Brute Force
 28.82 Jakube
 28.96 MatsBergsten
 38.85 Odder
 43.00 nekosensei
 46.36 dimwmuni
 1:16.58 AvGalen
 1:19.36 yoinneroid
 1:20.27 CuberMan
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Ezy Ryder
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 42.83 Zane_C
 1:07.24 SimonWestlund
 1:13.79 Jakube
 1:16.47 Yes, We Can!
 1:25.53 Mike Hughey
 1:39.54 MatsBergsten
 1:53.36 AnsonL
 2:44.97 dimwmuni
 2:54.36 Ezy Ryder
 3:00.48 okayama
 3:23.84 AvGalen
 3:54.92 nekosensei
 4:25.56 yoinneroid
 4:30.63 MaeLSTRoM
 4:35.30 Daryl
 DNF Brute Force
 DNF CuberMan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:26.49 Zane_C
 5:49.22 cmhardw
 6:58.06 Mike Hughey
 7:30.34 Jakube
 9:21.46 MatsBergsten
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 8:02.26 Zane_C
12:38.28 cmhardw
14:53.64 Mike Hughey
15:32.60 MatsBergsten
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF Jakube
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

50:17.31 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

8/9 (50:48)  MatsBergsten
11/15 (57:57)  Mike Hughey
10/17 ( 1:00)  Jakube
4/6 (57:27)  Yttrium
1/2 ( 6:36)  yoinneroid
1/3 (13:56)  dimwmuni
0/2 (17:36)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:03.72 AvGalen
 1:15.30 Mike Hughey
 2:27.42 emolover
 3:20.94 nekosensei
 DNF Brute Force
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 58.94 AnsonL
 1:04.09 yoinneroid
 1:11.11 SimonWestlund
 1:12.40 Evan Liu
 1:18.92 cuberkid10
 1:19.38 nccube
 1:28.07 Zane_C
 1:35.17 Jakube
 1:37.50 AvGalen
 1:40.68 dimwmuni
 1:41.62 Odder
 1:47.89 vdpflayer
 1:49.09 emolover
 1:49.66 Daryl
 1:53.66 MaeLSTRoM
 2:01.93 Ezy Ryder
 2:02.97 Mike Hughey
 2:11.68 tozies24
 2:16.60 Selkie
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:29.53 SimonWestlund
 2:34.34 AnsonL
 2:39.77 yoinneroid
 3:13.86 Evan Liu
 3:34.11 Odder
 3:34.14 nccube
 3:52.10 cuberkid10
 3:52.44 dimwmuni
 3:56.42 MaeLSTRoM
 4:07.00 Zane_C
 4:07.22 emolover
 4:16.52 AvGalen
 4:20.11 Jakube
 4:22.11 Mike Hughey
 4:34.01 Daryl
 4:55.19 Ezy Ryder
 5:38.27 Selkie
*Magic*(12)

 1.01 mitch1234
 1.22 James Cavanauh
 1.31 Evan Liu
 1.58 cuberkid10
 1.68 nccube
 1.76 dimwmuni
 2.04 yoinneroid
 2.10 AvGalen
 2.11 MaeLSTRoM
 2.82 Ezy Ryder
 3.08 Selkie
 9.46 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.79 Evan Liu
 3.08 mitch1234
 3.25 nccube
 3.90 Mike Hughey
 4.19 AvGalen
 4.80 yoinneroid
 5.04 dimwmuni
 5.11 MaeLSTRoM
 7.67 Selkie
*Skewb*(3)

 7.80 MaeLSTRoM
 16.37 mitch1234
 20.07 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(9)

 8.69 nccube
 12.88 Evan Liu
 13.20 yoinneroid
 13.80 emolover
 14.70 AvGalen
 15.92 Mike Hughey
 17.31 Zane_C
 19.33 Selkie
 20.09 mitch1234
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.59 Odder
 4.41 SimonWestlund
 5.16 nccube
 5.35 rickcube
 5.44 emolover
 6.70 Evan Liu
 6.76 chicken9290
 7.06 Daryl
 7.44 CuberMan
 8.03 yoinneroid
 8.11 vdpflayer
 9.54 cuberkid10
 9.84 MaeLSTRoM
 10.73 dimwmuni
 11.66 jrb
 12.89 AvGalen
 13.00 Zane_C
 13.15 Jakube
 15.13 Mike Hughey
 16.23 tozies24
 21.97 Schmidt
 39.73 nekosensei
*Megaminx*(12)

 50.21 SimonWestlund
 1:08.50 dimwmuni
 1:35.61 nccube
 1:39.85 emolover
 1:45.23 MaeLSTRoM
 1:51.58 Daryl
 1:56.55 Evan Liu
 2:09.82 mitch1234
 2:12.00 yoinneroid
 2:41.81 rickcube
 2:54.86 AvGalen
 2:56.61 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(11)

 19.96 SimonWestlund
 21.10 Daryl
 27.43 Brute Force
 32.33 Mike Hughey
 34.07 rickcube
 37.06 Evan Liu
 38.64 emolover
 43.11 yoinneroid
 55.52 AvGalen
 1:07.23 MaeLSTRoM
 1:10.46 Jakube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 guusrs
29 irontwig
31 Attila
33 Cubenovice
37 Mike Hughey
37 nccube
41 MaeLSTRoM
41 michaelfivez
44 yoinneroid
64 emolover
DNF  Jakube
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

323 SimonWestlund
283 Mike Hughey
279 yoinneroid
263 nccube
253 Evan Liu
239 emolover
233 Jakube
208 MaeLSTRoM
204 dimwmuni
198 Zane_C
182 AvGalen
178 rickcube
173 Odder
152 mitch1234
144 Daryl
139 CuberMan
115 Ezy Ryder
115 cuberkid10
112 Pandadudex96
105 AnsonL
105 Brute Force
103 chicken9290
93 vdpflayer
82 Yes, We Can!
81 MatsBergsten
72 Yttrium
65 nekosensei
62 Selkie
60 cuber952
51 ManasijV
50 tozies24
38 okayama
38 cmhardw
34 Schmidt
31 Keroma12
31 Edmund
30 larf
24 jrb
24 xEdox
22 guusrs
21 irontwig
20 Attila
19 Cubenovice
16 michaelfivez
12 James Cavanauh


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 11, 2011)

yeay finally XD
it's a good week though


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2011)

Too late with posting the 777. Not a problem though, given how badly I did

*7x7x7: *(6:05.52) 6:48.52 6:32.51 (6:55.50) 6:37.50 = *6:39.51*


----------

